# How Many Grams are in a QP? (Quick Answers Appreciated)



## Mini Gizii (May 28, 2008)

Basically Title sais it all

How Many Grams are in a QP?
Quick Answers Appreciated!!!!


----------



## purplehaze2 (May 28, 2008)

112 grms and a1/2 is 224g


----------



## RolliePollie (May 28, 2008)

Got it.

What are you buying?


----------



## Mini Gizii (May 28, 2008)

hopfully buying QP of weed but dont know how much it costs here


----------



## Malisa Jones (Aug 1, 2008)

how many grms r n a qp of mary


----------



## Robert520 (Aug 1, 2008)

an ounce is between 27-30 grams theres 4 ounces in a qp so yea 112 sounds about right, and idk where you live mini but in houston you can get a qp for 100$ easy i can get pounds for as low as 200


----------



## madmaty (Aug 1, 2008)

*[SIZE=+1]there are 453.5 grams in 1LBS according to correct measurements meaning there are 113.3 grams in a QP[/SIZE]*

how ever in the drug world most people weigh them in usually at 112 and weight 1 LBS in at at 448


----------



## mjgrower (Aug 1, 2008)

An Oz should be bang on 28 grams


----------



## madmaty (Aug 1, 2008)

mjgrower said:


> An Oz should be bang on 28 grams


in the drug world yeah  in the "real world" 1 oz = 28.34
*[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*


----------



## Robert520 (Aug 1, 2008)

if your buying that much does 5 grams really matter just charge it to the game


----------



## madmaty (Aug 1, 2008)

Robert520 said:


> if your buying that much does 5 grams really matter just charge it to the game



very very ture


----------



## valuablevariable (Aug 1, 2008)

google not working?...
try typing in "quarter pound" and see what happens


----------



## vanessa houston tx 1808 (Jul 16, 2011)

Robert520 said:


> an ounce is between 27-30 grams theres 4 ounces in a qp so yea 112 sounds about right, and idk where you live mini but in houston you can get a qp for 100$ easy i can get pounds for as low as 200


Hit me upp ! 832 775 64 52 .


----------



## Steve French (Jul 16, 2011)

vanessa houston tx 1808 said:


> Hit me upp ! 832 775 64 52 .


 This goes against the rules of the site, but anyways really, do you expect anyone to be that dumb? Also this was posted three years ago. Probably ain't around any more to fall into your trap.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think I'd want a pound of weed I paid $200 for...maybe to make hash...


----------



## redivider (Jul 16, 2011)

it matters... a few grams of pure..... nvmind... lol...


----------



## startrap (May 6, 2018)

Robert520 said:


> an ounce is between 27-30 grams theres 4 ounces in a qp so yea 112 sounds about right, and idk where you live mini but in houston you can get a qp for 100$ easy i can get pounds for as low as 200


a qp for 100? that’s less than a dollar a gram lmao that has to be the bushiest bush ever


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 6, 2018)

It never ends.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 6, 2018)

startrap said:


> a qp for 100? that’s less than a dollar a gram lmao that has to be the bushiest bush ever



Thanks, startcrap. Your first post necros are LUDACRIS...


----------



## abalonehx (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 6, 2018)

Math is hard


----------



## jacksmuff (May 6, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


That's nasty. I like it.


----------

